# eBay Thieves-UPDATE...



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I bought a inexpensive item off eBay on Wednesday 17th November. I paid for it with Paypal on the same day and expected to receive it within a couple of days.

No sign of it on Saturday so i emailed the seller.

No response. Luckily i had his work email address from when i asked him a question so emailed him at that one on Monday.

He told me he'd sent it. I looked at his feedback, and it was 9 with 2 negatives and 1 neutral!!!

I still hadn't received it on Thursday so emailed him again asking wtf was going on. He told me as he'd sent there was nothing he could do.

I replied the following Tuesday - now 7th December saying that judging by his feedback i didn't think he had sent it & if it hadn't arrived by 9th December, i would lodge a complaint with eBay and get my money back through Paypal.

What did i receive on Wednesday evening then? A package from City Link couriers which showed they'd only picked it up from him at 5:30 on Tuesday evening.

If you're going to try and steal money from someone why do it with such a cheap item.

Some people really are thick, and this guy "felix_storm" really is a loser.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Look! Chavs dream of driving TT's how else is he gonna get the money!!! He aint gonna work for it!! :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Wait for him to leave you +ve feedback and then leave him some negative feedback... Warn people that he is a waster.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

I'd contact eBay too about his dodgy dealings


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> Wait for him to leave you +ve feedback and then leave him some negative feedback... Warn people that he is a waster.


I doubt that he will leave me positive feedback.

In my experience, sellers only leave feedback once the buyer has and as i have emailed him twice venting my anger at his shoddy ways, i don't think he'll be leave me positive feedback!

Am going to inform eBay of him but i doubt they'll do anything.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait for him to leave you +ve feedback and then leave him some negative feedback... Warn people that he is a waster.
> ...


EBay won't be interested, he's sent the goods albeit after a fair bit of prompting. They're pretty reluctant to get involved even when someone's been ripped off. :?

The problem with leaving a neg is that you'll almost certainly get a retaliatory neg in return even though you're in the right. When I was trading on eBay I used to set a 30 day reminder for listings I'd been messed about on and leave feedback just before 30 days was up, then by the time they'd noticed the listing was off eBay's list and they couldn't respond. A bit sad I know, but others needed to be warned and as I was spending an hour or two each day on eBay it wasn't a hassle to do.


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

On the other side of this story, we sell gold on eBay
www.goldgoldgold.co.uk and every crook with a stolen or cloned credit card has tried to buy stuff this week :!: they bid highest and then theres a payment problem so we don't send out till moneys cleared. eBay is a minefield.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

whirlypig said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


I started to fill out the complaint form then couldn't be bothered - like you said, firstly, eBay won't be bothered, and secondly, he sent the goods - only after i threatened to report him though.

I am on 77 with three negs - all retaliation feedback from con artists, so don't want to get another negative - if i can remember i'll leave it until the day before the chance to leave feedback expires and leave him a negative comment.

Just hope he doesn't see it that day!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

H said:


> On the other side of this story, we sell gold on eBay
> www.goldgoldgold.co.uk and every crook with a stolen or cloned credit card has tried to buy stuff this week :!: they bid highest and then theres a payment problem so we don't send out till moneys cleared. eBay is a minefield.


And your goods are very tasteful:










:wink:


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Have to cater for the bling bling market CHAV'S R US :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

H I will be in touch if I have any money left after buying my neons.

Cheers

Carl.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Carlos said:


> H I will be in touch if I have any money left after buying my neons.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Carl.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

L8 ask him to leave you positive and then leave him some negative, if you can bully him into doing so.

Reporting to ebay will just lead to a silly standard answer that has no meaning!

All the best.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> L8 ask him to leave you positive and then leave him some negative, if you can bully him into doing so.


Would do but have deleted all correspondence from him as my email inbox was on it's 5th page so don't have his address anymore and can't bothered to email him through eBay.

Cheers :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Just seen another eBayer has left him negative feedback for the same thing.

Looked at my feedback profile, and he's left me positive feedback so i've now posted negative feedback about him


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Thats the way  

Success!


----------

